# E34 electrical problem



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

My 1990 525i fritzed the other day. The central locking, power seats, windows, and dome light do not work. I have checked all the fuses including the ones under the back seat and they are fine.

Besides "Take it to the shop" does anyone have any ideas?
All else works fine.

Thanks,
Haus


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The fusible link is a good bet.

http://www.bmwe34.net/e34main/maintenance/electrical/fusible_link.htm



> Failure syndromes:
> • Intermittent simultaneous falure of wipers, sunroof, windows, central locking, radio...
> • No power, like if the battery was dead.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

That did it...thanks Phil


----------

